# Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro Cigar Review - My favorite camacho



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice maduro wrapper with a little spice to it. Nice smooth full body. Love camachos

Read the full review here: Camacho SLR Rothschild Maduro Cigar Review - My favorite camacho


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the review Jon!

I have grown to like the new Camacho Connecticut myself.


----------

